# Sargent bull reds



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

Caught two bull reds this morning off the surf in sargent. the bigger one is around 41" and the smaller one is around 34" had a great time fishing with the wife. Both reds were successfully released.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Nice reds looks like you had a great time with the family. I love fishing during the week.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

How was the Sea weed? In the pics it looks nonexistent!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice reds!! looks like the green water was coming in and a few birds feeding nice!! congrats!


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

the weed wasn't bad at all. the green water was coming in strong and the birds really never hit. but their was a ton of bait in the water. me and a buddy will be out there in the morning.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice couple of Bull Reds, It's great to see family out fishing together. What was the bait of choice.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice. Wish I was there.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Red, Congrats!


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

mullet about 7 to 8 inches long.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll be there this weekend with the fam. Rolling 11 deep this weekend. I haven't been able to concentrate at work this week. Got fish on the brain. The red in my profile pic (if it uploaded) is a 40" that I caught there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

ronnie leblanc jr said:


> Caught two bull reds this morning off the surf in sargent. the bigger one is around 41" and the smaller one is around 34" had a great time fishing with the wife. Both reds were successfully released.


That sunburn will suck tomorrow.

Nice fish!!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

awesome man congrats


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch. I will be down there early August. Can't wait to hit the salt.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

went again today. the bait wasn't as thick and the weed started to roll in. the wind was killing us today. we had one good hook up. I think it was a shark. it ripped drag for a good 30 to 40 yard then the line just broke. it was a clean cut but looked smashed at the same time. good luck to all yall going this weekend I might try and go again. ps. the sun burn turned into a tan thank god for no burn.


----------



## Redfishjason (Nov 4, 2013)

*November 2nd windy but good*

Good times Sunday morning....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A couple of bull reds make a trip, good job! 
A fellow once commented to me about surf fishing, and I like the philosophy, "You go one good run".


----------

